# Epson Stylus DX4200 druckt verschwommen, was tun?



## CPU-GPU (30. November 2015)

Servus Leute,
ich habe derzeit ein  Problem mit meinem Drucker (Epson stylus DX 4200).
Wenn ich etwas ausdrucke, dann ist die Schrift immer so  verschwommen, es sieht so aus als hätten die Buchstaben Schatten. Ich habe schon mehrmals die Druckkopfreinigung durchlaufen lassen (wo läuft eigentlich die Tinte hin die da verbraucht wird??), Köpfe justieren lassen. Hat nichts gebracht.
An was kann das liegen, das Problem hatte ich bisher noch nie, der Drucker ist zwar schon recht alt, aber es wird regelmäßig etwas gedruckt, nicht sehr viel, aber immer wieder ein paar seiten.
Was kann ich dagegen tun, möchte eigentlich keinen neuen kaufen, war bisher immer zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Danke für Eure Hilfe 

Im Anhang ist ein Beispielausdruck, man kann die verschwommene schrift sehen.


----------

